# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Miriam Cani

## sirena_adria

*MIRIAM CANI , e para kengetare shqiptare ne platformën "VEVO"*

_Prill 2014_


Këngëtarja Miriam Cani njofton përmes rrjetit social Facebook se tanimë ka një kanal të sajin zyrtar në YouTube që është pjesë e paltformës VEVO. "MiriamCaniVEVO" emërtohet kananali i këngëtares dhe mund të gjenden këngët e saj në versionin anglisht. Madje Miriam bën të ditur se shumë shpejt do të vijë në treg edhe kënga e saj më e re e titulluar "Bring the rain"

 "Kanali im zyrtar tashme pjese e platformes VEVO "MiriamCaniVEVO". Falenderoj perzemersisht Companine Acromax per suportin e saj qe kjo te behej e mundur.

Ne MiriamCaniVEVO mund gjeni versionin anglisht te kenges "Labyrinth" dhe se shpejti kengen time e re "Bring the rain" " - shkruan Miriam Cami në profilin e saj "Facebook".


http://www.gazetatribuna.com/?FaqeID=5&LajmID=62908

----------


## sirena_adria

_Kenga Debutuese e MIRIAMIT ne VEVO CHANNEL :_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mirjam Cani: Jeta ime mes Gjermanise dhe Shqiperise*

_Interviste e Shtator 2012._ 


Ne nje interviste te gjate, 26-vjeçarja tregoi se si ngjiti shkallen e suksesit ne Gjermani, se si ruante kontaktet me vendin e saj gjate nje periudhe te gjate mungese. 

*Perpara se t’iu ftonim ne kete studio, kishim dilemen ne duhet t’iu telefononim ne numrin tuaj shqiptar apo gjerman. A e kane kete dileme shume persona ne jeten tuaj?*

Mirjam Cani – Eshte e natyrshme. Une kam disa vite qe jetoj midis Tiranes dhe Mynihut. Megjithate, ne vitet e fundit kam qene disi prezente edhe ne tregun e muzikes ne Shqiperi, sidomos ne pese vitet e fundit, kur kam qene e lidhur edhe perkrah Albanit, qe me ka bere te jem gjithmone edhe me e pranishme.

*Shkove ne Gjermani ne moshen 5-vjeçare dhe u riktheve ne 2005-n. Shume vite te kaluar jashte vendit. Si ishte kjo periudhe atje?*

Mirjam Cani - Fillimi im ne Gjermani ishte ne moshen 5-vjeçare, ne vitin 1991, kur u shperngulem nga Shqiperia me vellain qe nuk kishte mbushur as nje vjeç. Kuptohet, kujtimet nuk jane shume intensive, por eshte nje avantazh i madh kur je i vogel sepse pershtatesh me shpejt ne nje kulture dhe meson me shpesh gjuhen. Per mua nuk ishte e veshtire te pershtatesh me kulturen gjermane, per nje vit mesova gjuhen dhe hyra direkt ne shkolle, prandaj nuk mund te them qe isha vuajta shume per t’u pershtatur.

*Pavaresisht se pjesen me te madhe e keni kaluar ne Gjermani, bie ne sy fakti qe nuk ke absolutisht theksi te huaj dhe qe flet nje gjuhe shume te paster.*

Mirjam Cani - Kjo eshte kryesisht merite e babait tim, qe gjithmone ne Gjermani ka kembengulur qe te pakten ne shtepi te flisim shqip, ndonese disa here kam mungesa, por sa me eshume kohe kalon ndiej qe po permiresohem. Por, te pakten bazen e kam dhe per kete falenderoj babain tim. Ai nervozohej kur na degjonte te flisnim gjermanisht dhe na thonte qe nuk do te na jepte ato leke qe kishim kuoten e muajit. Me thonte qe do te vije dita qe do te duhet gjuha.

*Zakonisht, nje kengetar behet i famshem ne vendin e tij dhe perpiqet qe te perhape famen e tij nderkombetarisht. Me ty ndodhi e kunderta, u bere fillimisht e famshme ne Gjermani, qe ne moshen 18-vjeçare, ne programin “Pop Stars” dhe grupin “Preluders”.*

Mirjam Cani - Karriera ime ka nisur ne Gjermani, e logjikshme duke pasur parasysh qe kam 22 vjet qe jetoj atje. Muziken nuk e kam pasur vetem nje enderr dhe pasion, por ishte synimi im te hyja ne kete bote dhe jam shume e lumtur e mirenjohese qe me jepet fati dhe qe vazhdoj te jetoj endrren time. Nuk ka gje me te bukur se sa te kthesh pasionin ne profesionin tend. Megjithate, bota e muzikes nisi shume heret per mua, qe ne banden muzikore te shkolles. Ishta pjesa e teatrit ne shkolle, si adoleshente konkurrova ne disa festivale, prandaj talenti u zhvillua shume me heret se sa mosha kur fitova famen.

*Ne “Preluders”, ju ishit pese vajza te gjitha me kombesi te ndryshme, qe fituat nje kontrate 3-vjeçare qe ju detyronte te ishit ne kontakt te perditshem me njera-tjetren. Si ishte ajo pervoje?*

Mirjam Cani - Ishim karaktere te ndryshme, njera italiane, tjera nga Afrika e Jugut, njera nga Vietnami, nje gjermane dhe une shqiptare. Ishim nje miks interesant dhe kete miks e rrezatonim ne skene, gjithçka ishte shume intensive. Ishim gjithe kohen ne pune, por vjen nje moment qe krijon konflikte te vogla sese kushdo vinte nga profile te ndryshme. Sidoqofte, nuk ishte kjo arsyeja direkte pse u ndame, por pas 3 vitesh na u kerkua te rinovonim per tre vjet, por secila pati oferta individuale qe nuk donim t’i humbnim dhe te dyja punet bashke ne tregun gjerman nuk mund te beheshin.

*Duhet te kete qene nje pervoje e mire per ju per t’u njohur me njerez te rendesishem dhe kengetare te medhenj.*

Mirjam Cani - Per mua ato tre vite ishin shume intensive, me formuan shume karakterin, endrrat dhe synimet qe kisha per jeten time artistike. Ishte nje faze shume pozitive dhe natyrisht te takosh edhe idhujt e tu e te performosh ne te njejtat skena me ata qe i ke si postera ne dhomen tende eshte e pabesueshme.

*Me pas, ju iu perkushtuat televizionit, duke u shnderrua ne nje prezantuese.*

Mirjam Cani -  Punoja ne dy televizione njekohesisht dhe prezantoja dy programe ne secilin. Njeri prej tyre ishte i thjeshte, ndodhej ne Mynih, ku jetoja edhe ne une, ndersa tjetri ishte ne Keln. Me duhet te zgjohesha ne mengjes, te merrja avionin, te prezantoja, merrja avionin ne darke dhe kthehesha.

*Perse u shkeputet ne kete moment te arte te karrieres suaj per te ardhur ne Shqiperi?*

Mirjam Cani - Ne radhe te pare me solli babai, qe donte qe te isha aktive here pas here ne Shqiperi me projekte me individuale dhe te veçanta. Absolutisht, ate qe kam ndertuar ne Gjermani e mirembaj, kam te njejtin staf prej me shume se shtate vitesh, por edhe nese fati me lidhi me Albanin, kjo gje kerkoi te jem here pas here edhe ne Shqiperi. Per te mos qendruar kot, bera nje strukture edhe ne Shqiperi.

*Ju erdhet ne Shqiperi per here te pare ne nje muzikal. E shihni te ardhmen tuaj ne kete fushe?*

Mirjam Cani – E vetmja gje qe di eshte qe e shoh veten ne boten e artit. Disa vite me pare, nuk e mendoja qe do te behesha ndonjehere prezantuese apo pjese e nje muzikali. Ka gjera qe si ke menduar, por ka njerez perreth qe te ngacmojne per kete. Nuk e di ku do te jem pas 10 vitesh, por besoj se muzikali mund te jete gjithmone nje pjese e jetes sime.

*Cilat ishin pershtypjet e tua kur mberrite per here te pare ne Tirane? U zhgenjeve?*

Mirjam Cani – Absolutisht Tirana nuk me zhgenjeu, ishte diçka e re, me pelqeu dhe ende me pelqen si qytet. Per profesionin qe une kam ketu gjej gjithçka, eshte nje vend qe te ofron gjithçka. Ketu ka jete, une kam edhe njerez te familjes qe çmallem, nderkohe qe ne nje vend si Gjermania me duhet te udhetoj 1 mije-1 500 km ne dite, ndonjehere edhe me makine, ndersa ketu i ke te gjitha afer dhe eshte gje e bukur.

*Prej 2006-s, ju thate se vini shpesh edhe per shkak te raportit tuaj me Albanin. Megjithate, jane te pakte ata qe e dine se shkas per kete lidhjen tuaj u be babai.*

Mirjam Cani – Shkaku eshte babai im, qe shprehte deshiren te isha aktive edhe ne Shqiperi, duke qene se edhe ai ka 5-6 vjet qe jeton midis dy vendeve sepse ka ndertuar disa punet e tij ne Shqiperi dhe deshira e tij ishte te manaxhonte imazhin tim kur isha ne vend. Ideja e tij ishte perse mos besh nje bashkepunin me nje artist shqiptar. Babai me foli per fjalet me te mira per Albanin, me lavderoi shume muziken e tij dhe mendonte se mund te pershtateshim mire ne nje bashkepunim. Nje here kishte takuar edhe Albanin rastesisht ne Vlore kur ishte me pushime me mamane dhe vellain. Nje moment qe nuk e harroj ishte kur ishte takuar per albanin ne kafe dhe me merr ne telefon. Po flisnim per takimin qe do te benim muajin e ardhshem, kur une kisha fiksuar ardhjen ne Shqiperi, ku babai me thote qe mund ta takoja qe pas nje jave ne nje koncert ne Zvicer dhe ma kalon ne telefon. Me natyren e tij te drejteperdrejte, e ben gjithmone kete, qe me kalon keshtu telefonata te papritura.

*Çfare ishte gjeja qe ju beri me shume pershtypje ne takimin e pare me Albanin?*

Mirjam Cani – Menyra e komunikimit, kishim nje lirshmeri te rralle per ty njerez qe nuk njiheshin, nuk ndiheshim ne siklet dhe nuk kishim turp te bisedonim per shume gjera te ndryshme. Faza e ndertimit te raportit tone ka qene shume e shtrenjte, sepse viti i pare ishte kur Albani shumicen e kohes ishte vetem ne Shqiperi, une nuk levizja dot prej programeve tv dhe disa ore ne dite e kishim bisede ne telefon, aq sa te gjithe njerezit habiteshin se çfare mund te flasesh kaq gjate, por ndikoi pozitivisht ne lidhjen tone.

*Tashme ju keni vendosur te bashkejetoni bashke?*

Mirjam Cani – Po. Nuk kemi pasur kurre konflikte bashke. Fillimisht nuk kemi jetuar vetem, por bashke me familjen time ne Gjermani. Fillimisht bashkejetuam me familjen time dhe kemi dy vjet qe jetojme vetem. Gjithçka mes nesh eshte shume mire, ndonese raporti eshte i ngjashem me çdo çift tjeter dhe absolutisht nuk e konsiderojme veten te ndryshem nga te tjeret.

*Se fundmi, nje pervoje e rendesishme ne jeten tuaj ishte edhe ajo e “The Voice”. Si e vleresoni kete eksperience?*

Mirjam Cani - Ishte nje pervoje shume pozitive dhe e bukur per mua. Dashe dhe mora shume, provova emocionin ne anen e kundert dhe me kujtoi pak ate fazen e fillimeve te mia, e tille nisi edhe karriera ime ne Gjermani. Po ashtu edhe per kandidatet, une jam munduar te jap maksimumin me shume ne praktike, te sillja me shume nga pervojat qe kam pasur fatin te mbledh dhe kjo rezultoi shume pozitive edhe pas shfaqjes ruajta kontaktin, marredhenien me kandidatet, beme kenge, videoklipe dhe pres me padurim edicionin e dyte te “The Voice”, per te perseritur te njejtat ndjesi. 


_Top-Channel - Shtator 2012 ._

http://www.ikub.al/LAJME_GOSSIP_CATE...hqiperise.aspx

----------


## sirena_adria

_Ne vijimesine e nje trendi qe maksimizon suksesin  "LABIRYNTH "  do te lançohej ne te dyja gjuhet shqip dhe anglisht. 
_






*Music:* Alex James   Harry Sommerdahl   
*Lyrics:* Alban Skenderaj  
*Video Production:* Max Production  

Si fantazem si nje siluet 
ende ne naten e gjate 
syte pa diell nuk po gjejn dot jete 
erresire shtatit per shtat 

Dhe une ende nuk e di frymen ku e ndale 
gjysma ime ti me fenomenale 
te kerkoj ne erresir per ty jo nuk do ndalem 

Ref: 
Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
njehere te't kem ty prane 
pa ty e humbur jam 
Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
me jep nje orientim 
nje drite ne shpirtin tim 

Shoh nje hije une neper qytet 
vetm si ne oqean 
A je ti jeta ime e vertet 
me thuaj te lutem , me thuaj te lutem 

Dhe une ende nuk e di frymen ku e ndale 
gjysma ime ti me fenomenale 
te kerkoj ne erresir per ty jo nuk do ndalem 

Ref: 

Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
njehere te't kem ty prane 
pa ty e humbur jam 
Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
me jep nje orientim 
nje drite ne shpirtin tim 

si fantazem si nje siluet... 
si fantazem si nje siluet 

Dhe une ende nuk e di frymen ku e ndale 
gjysma ime ti me fenomenale 
te kerkoj ne erresir per ty jo nuk do ndalem 

Ref: 

Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
njehere te't kem ty prane 
pa ty e humbur jam 
Zemer ku je ti ku je ti 
ne kete labirint, labirint 
me jep nje orientim 
nje drite ne shpirtin tim 

si fantazem si nje siluet... 
si fantazem si nje siluet


http://www.lyrics.al/miriam-cani/lyric-1913610.php

----------


## sirena_adria

_Miriam Cani - Pergjithmone_ 

Poezia & Kompozimi - Alban Skenderaj 




_Si nje pik shi ne qiellin gri
nje zemer strehe diku kerkonin syte e mi
dhe mbeta une, zhytur ne gjume
prita nje copez diell, asgje ... asgje me shume
...
dhe nese ndihem ne vetmi ti rikthehesh perseri
edhe nje here edhe nje here 
te me duash dhe nje here..
si dikur.....
_

----------


## sirena_adria

_E ftuar speciale ne X Factor Albania 3_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Tek Rudina ....._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Ne pritje te duetit te ri ...._

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Rikthimi në muzikë pas 2 vitesh_

----------


## Neteorm

DHURATA

S'është e lehtë
të këndosh një këngë për ty
të këndosh për ata sy 
që janë plotë gëzim dhe jetë
Më beso nuk është e lehtë

Kur ti fle mbi gjoksin tim
Kur më fal një përqafim
Kur më thua “të kam xhan”
Është një emocion që thjesht nuk ka përshkrim
Është përtej poezisë, është përtej zërit tim

Se ti je dhurata më e bukur në jetë
Je të gjitha përgjigjet, je suksesi i vërtetë
Se ti je shërimi i çdo plage në shpirt
Je esenca e jetës, je motivi cdo ditë
Ti je ajo, një dashuri që nuk njeh as kohë dhe as kufijë
Je më shumë se çdo fjalë, je më shumë se muzikë
Do të dua përjetë, shpirti im ti mos ki frikë 

Se ta premtoj 
që do jem gjithmonë me ty 
dhe kur s’do jem më aty 
Si një engjëll do të mbroj 
sa herë që do kesh nevojë

Është kështu kur do dikë 
e në këmbim nuk do asgjë
Si më thonin prindrit e mi
“Do kuptosh një ditë kur të jesh prind dhe ti”
Sa shumë ndjenja që mban brenda saj kjo fjali..

----------

sirena_adria (09-11-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

*'Kur bënim sikur nuk njiheshim'*  Miriami poston VIDEO duke intervistuar Albanin vite më pare

Miriam Cani dhe Alban Skënderaj janë ndër çiftet e preferuar të showbizit shqiptar.

Miriami dhe  Albani janë çifti më i njohur për të cilët nuk flitet shpesh për jetën e tyre private. Ata kishin një lidhje të gjatë së bashku të cilën e kurorëzuan me martesë, ndërsa që prej janë bërë edhe prindër për herë të pare.

Miriam së fundmi ka postuar një video majft të bukur të çifit. Miriam para disa vitesh, drejtonte një emision në gjermani për talented e reja, ku kishte ftuar dhe Albanin. Kur bënim sikur nuk njiheshim. 10 vite më parë në programin tim E Clips New Talent Show.- shkruan Miriam krah videos.


*VIDEO* ne linkun ne vijim

http://www.newsbomb.al/kur-benim-sik...me-pare-114085

----------


## sirena_adria

Trajnerja Triunfuese e " Voice Kids" Albania 2018 .

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga Spanja ……

_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Sa mire duhet te ndihen Albani & Miriami qe kane fansa qe I percjellin kaq dashuri !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje kenge e mrekullueshme !

----------

